# 200sx Error code



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok my 200 sx Se-r engine lite is on again after replacing the speed sensor. (that was the error code before) What now should I look at to get this Freaking lite off so I can pass emissions?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what is the code that its throwing..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2003)

0104 is the code.....

I spoke to the dealership and they said if the speed sensor didn't fix it then they would have to replace the Speedo on it and $600 bucks.....

What does everyone else think?

Jessie


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think they are trying to get 600 from you.. i would go to them and get a copy of what that code is..


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah it sounds like they want to rip you off, a speedo itself shouldn't cost 600


----------



## RedB14SER (Nov 19, 2002)

did you try to disconnect the negative wire from the battery over night and reset the ecu and plug it back in the morning because my check engine light was on before and i did that and it turned off.


----------



## fbdr24 (Sep 15, 2003)

i heard that the egr tube on 95-97 are to big, in 98 nissan got the right size. this causes the enginelite to come on.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Go to www.se-r.net and SEARCH! It'll tell ya how to clear the codes. If ya have problems hit me back.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Code 0104 is is the Vehicle Speed Sensor - it means the sensor signal is staying in the open position.

and disconnecting the negative battery cable will not reset the ECU...

To reset the ECU, turn the test screw on the side of the ecu fully clockwise then fully counter-clockwise. It will then be reset...

se-r-57 is right.... this stuff is easily found with a few seconds of searching..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

fbdr24 said:


> *i heard that the egr tube on 95-97 are to big, in 98 nissan got the right size. this causes the enginelite to come on. *


Where do people "hear" this stuff?...lol


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

If the dealership replaced the speed sensor and it's still throwing a code I would definitely go back there and speak with them about it. However, it does appear they may be trying to get more money out of you than necessary, so I'd probalby try and get a second opinion if possible.


----------

